# انفصام الشخصية



## be believer (23 مايو 2012)

هل يمكن للشخص أن يتأكد فيما إن كان مصابا بمرض انفصام الشخصية ( او فصام العقل ) إن كان يشك بذلك ؟ و كيف ؟؟
وشكرا


----------



## خادم البتول (24 مايو 2012)

kinan قال:


> هل يمكن للشخص أن يتأكد فيما إن كان مصابا بمرض انفصام الشخصية ( او فصام العقل ) إن كان يشك بذلك ؟ و كيف ؟؟
> وشكرا


​ ​ نظريا نعم، ولكن واقعيا صعب، ومن النادر جدا أن يحدث.
​ الفصام ابتداء نوعان: النوع الشائع الشعبي، والذي روجته الدراما والسينما، وفيه يتلبس الإنسان أو يتقمص شخصيتين مختلفتين أو أكثر لا تعلم أيهما عن الأخرى شيئا (أعتقد أن فيلم "عفريت مراتي" لشادية هو أشهر نموذج). لكن هذا من الناحية العلمية ليس فصاما، بل هو اضطراب مستقل له اسم خاص (تعدد الشخصية) وله توصيف خاص وعلاج خاص. أما الفصام علميا فهو مرض "عقلي"، معقد وصعب، له درجات وأنواع، ولكن يمكن باختصار شديد وصف هذا المرض عموما بأنه *انهيار الرابطة الأساسية التي تجمع عقل الإنسان ووجدانه وسلوكه*. هذا هو معنى "الفصام"، لأنه فصام المكونات الأساسية للشخصية. المريض بالتالي هنا قد يضحك مثلا للمصائب، وقد يكتئب أو يبكي للمسرات، وهكذا. إضافة إلى أنه قد لا يهتم أو يأبه بشيء أو بأحد، وقد ينسحب كلية من المجتمع والعالم، وقد يتحدث مع نفسه في حوار مسموع، وقد يأخذ جسده أوضاعا غريبة أو يأتي بحركات شاذة بوجهه أثناء الحديث معه، وغيرها من أعراض.​ 
أيضا تصاحب عادة هذا المرض بعض الضلالات والهلاوس، سمعية أو بصرية أو كليهما، وفي بعض أنواعه الحادة (الكتاتونيك) تصاب عضلات المريض *بالتخشب *فلا يمكن أبدا تحريكها، مع الاكتئاب في العادة، وعليه فقد يبقى في وضع واحد متخشبا لأيام دون حركة، وحتى دون وعي منه شخصيا!​ 
كما ترى هذا مرض كبير وصعب، فيه متخصصين وأساتذة قضوا عمرهم كله في دراسته وحده فقط، وأصبحوا بالتالي مرجعا لغيرهم ولكل هؤلاء المرضى وذويهم.​ 
بعد كل هذا ما رأيك أنت: هل يمكن حقا أن يعرف المريض بالفصام أنه مريض؟ ​ 
(وجدت بالمناسبة مادة جيدة عن أعراض الفصام مع مقدمة مفصلة تراها على ويكيبديا العربية إذا أردت المزيد، هذا نفسه أسلوب من أساليب الكشف، وهو أن تعرف بنفسك أعراض المرض).
​ * * *​​ أخيرا أخي الحبيب: هناك أعراض كثيرة تلتبس بالمرض النفسي أو العقلي، لكنها ليست أبدا أمراض، بل فقط اضطرابات مؤقتة لا يسلم منها أي إنسان. فإذا كنت تسأل عن نفسك فاطمئن. كلنا في وقت ما نمر بهذه المشاعر وحتى قد نمر بأفكار توحي لنا أننا ربما نكون في حاجة إلى طبيب نفسي. الحقيقة أننا لا نحتاج أبدا إلى ذلك، بل في العادة نحتاج ونفتقد شيئا واحدا فقط: ذلك هو *الحب*. لكن سر الحب أننا لا نجده أو نعيشه إلا بعد أن نبدأ نحن أولا به ونحب! أصبح السؤال إذن هو: هل نحب، أم لا نحب؟ إذا كنت لا تحب فابحث داخلك لماذا لا تحب. في الأغلب لا يستطيع الإنسان أن يحب لأنه ببساطة لا يحب نفسه ابتداء، وفاقد الشيء باختصار لا يعطيه.​ 
سلام ونعمة، وإذا أردت المزيد عن هذه الفقرة الأخيرة رجاء لا تتردد في السؤال، مع أمنيتي لك دائما بحياة يملأها الحب والسعادة.​ 

​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (24 مايو 2012)

المريض الذي يكون عنده فصام ف المخ او العقل

فهو يري دائما انه الصحيح 

انا اتعاملت مع كذا حد كده

كان بيري اشياء لا تحدث ومقتنع بها تماما ومخاوف اكبر

وتفكير دائم وعدم اقتناع بكلام الاخرين

المهم

هو ما يقدرش يحدد كده لكن اللي حواليه يقدروا يحددوا كده والقريبين
منه بالذات​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 مايو 2012)

kinan قال:


> هل يمكن للشخص أن يتأكد فيما إن كان مصابا بمرض انفصام الشخصية ( او فصام العقل ) إن كان يشك بذلك ؟ و كيف ؟؟
> وشكرا




الاحسن والاضمن له
انه يعرض نفسه علي دكتور نفسي
ويقطع الشك باليقين
بدل ما يدخل نفسه في متاهات الشك وليس لها اخر
ويوهم نفسه باشياء وهو ليس مريض بالاصل

وربنا يسنده ويكون معاه


----------



## be believer (24 مايو 2012)

> أخيرا  أخي الحبيب: هناك أعراض كثيرة تلتبس بالمرض النفسي أو العقلي، لكنها ليست  أبدا أمراض، بل فقط اضطرابات مؤقتة لا يسلم منها أي إنسان. فإذا كنت تسأل  عن نفسك فاطمئن. كلنا في وقت ما نمر بهذه المشاعر وحتى قد نمر بأفكار توحي  لنا أننا ربما نكون في حاجة إلى طبيب نفسي. الحقيقة أننا لا نحتاج أبدا إلى  ذلك، بل في العادة نحتاج ونفتقد شيئا واحدا فقط: ذلك هو *الحب*. لكن  سر الحب أننا لا نجده أو نعيشه إلا بعد أن نبدأ نحن أولا به ونحب! أصبح  السؤال إذن هو: هل نحب، أم لا نحب؟ إذا كنت لا تحب فابحث داخلك لماذا لا تحب. في الأغلب لا يستطيع الإنسان أن يحب لأنه ببساطة لا يحب نفسه ابتداء، وفاقد الشيء باختصار لا يعطيه.​
> سلام ونعمة، وإذا أردت المزيد عن هذه الفقرة الأخيرة رجاء لا تتردد في السؤال، مع أمنيتي لك دائما بحياة يملأها الحب والسعادة.​


شكرا لك أخي الحبيب جدا  , كلامك رائع و عملي و منطقي جدا جدا , و بما أنك سنحت لي بفرصة ثمينة لا تُعوض وهي اقتناص المزيد من كلامك الجميل , فأرجو أن تشرح مزيدا عن كلامك الأخير بتاع " الحب هو الحل "

الرب يباركك


----------



## Samir poet (24 مايو 2012)

*لقد جمعت لك كل ما يخص حالة الانفصام فى الشخصية 
عبر هذا الرابط الخاص بيا 
تفضل
http://www.sg-es.net/vb/showthread.php?t=205768
*​


----------



## be believer (24 مايو 2012)

شكرا جدا للأخ أبانوب مكرم و الأخت نيفينا , و شكرا جزيلا جزيلا للأخ سمير الشاعر


----------



## خادم البتول (24 مايو 2012)

بل أنا الذي يسعدني ويشرفني أخي الحبيب. فقط اسمح لي أولا أن أشكر أصحاب السمو الأميرة "أحبوا أعدائكم" والأمير "بداية العمر" على تقديرهم للرسالة السابقة وتعليقاتهم الرقيقة عليها. أشكركم أيها الأحباب حتى على قراءتكم، ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم.​ 
* * *​ 
لهذا الموضوع أكثر من مدخل، لكنني أفضل عادة أن أبدأ بمفهوم هام جدا ومع ذلك لا يعرفه الكثيرون، وهو "*مواقف الحياة*" الأربعة. هذه النظرية ببساطة تقول أن أي إنسان، وكل إنسان، له بالضرورة "موقف" من الحياة والعالم من حوله، وهناك لذلك 4 مواقف رئيسية. نحن نتداولها ونكتبها عادة بالإنجليزية، ولكن احتياطا سأضع أيضا الترجمة العربية: ​ 

الموقف الأول ​ *I'm OK, You're OK*​ أنا أوكي، أنت أوكي​ 
هذا هو الموقف الذي يرى فيه الإنسان نفسه على أنه حسن، شخص جيد مستحق، جدير جميل، كما ينظر أيضا للعالم بنفس النظرة. "*أنت*" هنا تعني الآخر أو العالم بوجه عام. ​ 

الموقف الثاني​ *I'm OK, You're not OK*​ أنا أوكي، أنت مش أوكي​ 
في هذا الموقف النظرة للذات، ونسميها "*صورة الذات*"، كما في الموقف السابق: نظرة إيجابية. لكن النظرة للآخر سلبية. الآخر هنا أقل ودون المستوى، أو حتى بالكلية دنيء قبيح. الآخر هنا يشمل كل الناس في مجموعهم، وليس أفرادا معينين. الآخر هنا قد يبدأ حتى من أصدقائك، الذين ترى أنهم أقل منك ذكاء أو نضجا، أو جمالا أو حتى مالا، ويمتد إلى... مثلا السلفيين :t33:، الإرهابيين الذين خربوا البلاد والعباد. ​ 

الموقف الثالث​ *I'm not OK, You're OK*​ أنا مش أوكي، أنت أوكي​ 
هنا عكس الموقف السابق: صورة الذات سلبية، وصورة الآخر هي الإيجابية. الناس هنا ـ في مجموعهم ـ أفضل منك، أو أذكى منك، أو أشجع منك، أو أجمل منك، إلخ. حتى السلفيين، إذا اعتبرناهم عدوك اللدود، كنت تنظر إليهم في الموقف السابق باحتقار، أما هنا فبالعكس يغلب عليك بالأحرى الخوف منهم، لأنهم أيضا أقوي منك، أو أعنف منك، أو أكثر عددا، وهكذا. ​ 

الموقف الرابع​ *I'm not OK, You're not OK*​ أنا مش أوكي، أنت مش أوكي​ 
هنا كما هو واضح صورة الذات وصورة الآخر كلاهما سلبي! أنت ضعيف، سيء، كسول، سلبي، خجول، غير مستحق، وكذلك الآخر: متخلف، غبي، مغرور، حاقد، ماكر، وغد، إلى آخره إلى آخره.  ​ 
هنا المثال الأوضح إذا كنت من مصر ـ كما يدل حديثك ـ هو الشعب المصري قبل الثورة، حيث كان يسود هذا الموقف. الكل يدين الكل ويتهمه بالتخاذل والتخلف وحتى النفاق والفساد. أثناء الثورة نفسها، داخل الميدان، انتقل الشعب بالعكس إلى الموقف الأول (أنا أوكي، أنت أوكي)، لأن الكل كان يدعم الكل لإحداث تغيير، وهذا كان سر السعادة التي دبت فجأة في قلوب المصريين حتى بلغت أوجها أثناء تنظيف الميدان بعد تحقيق ما اجتمعوا عليه، وهذا التنظيف رغم بساطته كان بالأحرى أشبه باحتفالية شعبية وطنية حضارية شارك فيها الأطفال قبل الكبار والفتيات قبل الشباب. لكن سرعان ما تغير هذا الموقف ـ عن عمد بالطبع ـ وانتقلنا إلى الموقف الثالث (أنا أوكي، إنت مش أوكي)، ومن يومها وكل "أنا" تحاول ـ بناء على هذا الموقف الجديد ـ نفي الآخر بل سحقه وطحنه إذا أمكن. ​ 

​ 




​ 

​ هذه إذن هي المواقف الأربعة الرئيسية التي تحكم حياتنا جميعا، لأن كلا منا بالضرورة يقف في إحداها. ولكن للأسف: عدا الموقف الأول فقط (أنا أوكي، أنت أوكي) كل هذه المواقف تعبر عن أزمة وقد تقود في مراحلها الحادة إلى الاضطراب النفسي، أو العقلي، أو حتى الانتحار. على سبيل المثال: "*أنا أوكي، أنت مش أوكي*" موقف سمته العامة الغضب والرفض، ثم قد يقود في مراحله المتأخرة إلى بارانويا العظمة أو السادية. "*أنا مش أوكي، أنت أوكي*" موقف تسوده مشاعر العجز و"قلة الحيلة"، ثم قد يقود إلى الرضوخ والتلذذ بتعذيب الذات (الماسوشية) أو إلى عقدة الاضطهاد. "*أنا مش أوكي، أنت مش أوكي*" هو أسوأ المواقف كلها، تغلب فيه مشاعر اليأس والإحباط، ثم أخيرا يقود إلى الاكتئاب السريري الكامل، بل قد يُفضي ـ منطقيا ـ إلى الانتحار!​ 

​



​ *
*

*متى يبدأ تكوين "موقف الحياة"؟ *​ المفاجأة: في السنة الأولى من عمر الطفل. ببلوغه عامين يتأكد موقفه من الحياة. ببلوغه خمس سنوات يثبت الموقف فيصعب تغييره ولو في سن السبعين! ما لم يحدث عبر رحلة الحياة "إدراك جديد"، سواء بالصدفة أو عبر مساعدة خارجية، يستمر الإنسان غير واع بالموقف الأساسي الذي يحكم شخصيته تجاه الحياة والعالم. ​ *

ما هو موقفك من الحياة؟  *​ هنا أيضا وجدنا مفاجأة أخرى: 80% على الأقل من أطفال العالم يفتتحون حياتهم بموقف يبدأ بعبارة "أنا مش أوكي..."! هذا يعني أن معظم سكان العالم ينتمون إما إلى الموقف الثالث (أنا مش أوكي أنت أوكي) أو الرابع (أنا مش أوكي أنت مش أوكي)! ​ 
هذا من ثم يعود بنا إلى مفهوم لا يقل أهمية، ألا وهو "*صورة الذات*". معنى "أنا مش أوكي" ببساطة هو أن صورة الذات سلبية في نظر صاحبها. وكما أشرنا: هذه الصورة تتكون في السنوات المبكرة من عمر الإنسان، وقد يظل بقية عمره كله يحاول إصلاحها، أو بالعكس يحاول إخفاءها ودفنها، وفي الحالتين ذلك تحديدا ما يحكم كل سلوكه وأفكاره ومشاعره وقراراته، حتى المصيري منها كقرار الزواج!​ 
هذا باختصار ما كنت أشير إليه حين سألت: "هل *تحب نفسك *أولا؟"  ​ 
حب النفس ليس *أنانية *كما قد يعتقد البعض! حب نفسك بالعكس معناه أن صورة ذاتك سوية إيجابية مشرقة. معناه أنك تثق بذاتك، وتقدرها وتحترمها، ولا تهينها ولا تمتهنها. ​ 
لذلك نعم، أخي الحبيب، كما وضعتها أنت في تركيب جميل: "الحب هو الحل"! ​ 
هذا الحب يبدأ *بنفسك *أولا، بتعديل صورة ذاتك حتى لو كنت ترى في نفسك عيبا ما، أو نقصا ما، أو تقصيرا ما. يجب أن تثق وأن تؤمن يقينا أنك، رغم أي عيب أو نقص أو تقصير، ما زلت رغم كل ذلك جميلا، وما زلت رغم كل ذلك جديرا. بل يجب أن تثق وأن تؤمن يقينا أن من حقك حتى أن تخطئ، وألا سلطة على الإطلاق في هذا الكون تستطيع أن تسحب منك جدارتك وبهاءك واستحقاقك. 


​ 





​
​ بعد ذلك يصبح انتقالك إلى *الموقف المثالي* سهلا: *أنا أوكي، أنت أوكي.* بمنح ذاتك حقوقها واسترداد كبريائها وجدارتها تستطيع عندئذ بسهولة إصلاح عيوبك التي شوهت في البدء صورة ذاتك. في كل الحالات أنت تحرز بالفعل انتصارك في الجزء الأول "أنا أوكي" حتى لو بقيت هذه العيوب، لكنها في العادة سرعان ما تتلاشى بالفعل، ربما حتى من تلقاء نفسها. ثم تدريجيا تبدأ الاتساع لقبول الآخر (أنت أوكي).. من ثم تعرفه، من ثم تحبه، شاملا ذلك الجميع... حتى لو كان السلفيين! :t33:

​* * *
​ ​ سامحني للإطالة، سأضع بعض الصور حتى لا تشعر بالملل. أما أنا فبالعكس أشعر أني اختصرت كثيرا، ولذلك أرجوك ألا تتردد في السؤال عن أي جزء إذا أردت. هذا الموضوع فيه كتب مطولة، ولكن أرجو أن تكون الفكرة العامة على الأقل قد وصلت. محبتي وتحياتي، ودائما You're OK ​ 

​ * * *
​ ​


----------



## Samir poet (24 مايو 2012)

*بعض النقاط الهامة التى تحدث معايا 
بالفعل
وكشفت عند الدكتور وقال انتا حالتك بيعانى منهانسبة 60  فى المية*
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
ماهو مرض إنفصام الشخصية 

تتعدد الآراء حول التشخيص النفسى لمرض إنفصام فى الشخصية.

 و يستعمل مصطلح أنفصام الشخصية بصورة واسعة فى أوساط 
 خدمة الصحة النفسية. 

 و يعتبر الأطباء النفسيون أنه إختلال عقلانى. و يعنى هذا فى نظرهم أن الشخص 
 المصاب لا يستطيع التمييز بين أفكاره العميقة و آرائه و تخيلاته من الواقع 
 (التخيلا ت المشتركة هى عدد من الآراء و القيم لأناس آخرين فى ثقافة 
 بعينها تؤمن بأنها واقعية) و من الأعراض الأخرى يمكن للشخص سماع أصوات 
 أو الإعتقاد أن أناسا آخرين لديهم المقدرة على قراءة أفكارهم و التحكم فيها. 

 و عادة ينصحون بأخذ مسكنات قوية لمعالجتها. و لكن لا يوافق كل الناس 
 على هذه السلسلة النفسية. و تشمل آراء أخرى أنها ردود فعل طبيعية 
 و منطقية لأحداث فى الحياة بمعنى آخر لنوع متطرف من الإضطراب. 
 و يفضل أغلب الناس معالجة إنفصام الشخصية بطريقة كلية. 
 و يؤكدون على أهمية التجارب الفردية و فهم ما تعنيه لهؤلاء الأشخاص. 



 كيف يقوم الأطباء النفسيون بتشخيص المرض؟ 
 يبدأ هذا النوع من المشاكل بتغيرات غير مفهومة و حادة فى التصرفات. 
 و من المهم التفكير فى أى أسباب أخرى للمرض . و يمكن أن تشبه هذه الأعراض 
 أمراضا نفسية أخرى مثل الآختلال ا لثنائى و إختلال الأحاسيس المنفصمة أو يمكن 
 أن تكون سببا مباشرا لمشاكل جسدية. 

 و يقوم الأطباء بتشخيص مرض إنفصام الشخصية على أعراض إيجابية و سلبية متعددة. 


 و تشمل الأعراض الإيجابية: 

 التفكير المختل 
 الهلاوس مثل سماع الأصوات 
 التخيلات 

 و تشمل الأعراض السلبية: 
 الشعور بالفتور و عدم المبالاة 
 عدم القدرة على التركيز 
 تجنب الناس 
 الشعور بالحاجة الى حماية من طرف شخص ما 
​


----------



## Samir poet (24 مايو 2012)

* التفكير المشوش 
 يقال أن لشخص ما تفكيرا مشوشا إذا كان هو أو هى يبدو غير قادرا على إتباع نسق
 تفكير منطقى و إذا كانت أفكاره تبدو غير متتابعة و ليست ذات معنى للآخرين.
 ويمكن أن يؤدى هذا لجعل المحادثة فى غاية الصعوبة و يمكن أن يؤدى إلى شعور
 الشخص بالوحدة و الإنعزال. 


 الهلوسة 
 يسمع بعض الناس أصواتا حولهم لا يسمعها الآخرون. و يمكن أن تكون 
 هذه الأصوات مألوفة أو مخيفة. و يمكنها مناقشة أفكار سامعها أو تصرفاته 
 أو ربما تأمره بالقيام ببعض الأشياء. لكن سماع أصوات لا يعنى قطعا أن 
 الشخص مصاب بمرض إنفصام الشخصية. 

 إن 4% من الناس يسمعون أصواتا طبقا لبعض البحوث. و لأغلب هؤلاء الناس 
 لا يمثل هذا شيئا مزعجا. و لكن يبدو أن هؤلاء الناس المصابين بإنفصام الشخصية 
 يسمعون غالبا أصوات مزعجة و غير مألوفة لديهم. و يمكن أن يكونوا قد سمعوا 
 أصواتا طوال حياتهم السابقة و لكن المرور بفترة حرجة و قلقة يمكنها جعل هذه 
 الأصوات أكثر حدة و إزعاجا و أكثر صعوبة للتأقلم معها. 

 كما يسمع الناس بعض الأحيان أصوات أخرى و أصوات لأناس. 




*​


----------



## be believer (24 مايو 2012)

رااااااااااااااائع جدااااا , كلامك رائع جدا أستاذي ( خادم البتول ) فهو كالماء العذب الذي تتوق لشربه أكثر كلما شربته أكثر  , بالفعل استمتعت بقراءته وسأعيد القراءة مرارا و تكرارا لتحقيق الفائدة الممتعة .. 
" أنا أوكي , أنت أوكي " 
الرب يبارك خدمتك ويعظُم موهبتك ( عملك الناجح )


----------



## خادم البتول (24 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *بعض النقاط الهامة التى تحدث معايا
> بالفعل
> وكشفت عند الدكتور وقال انتا حالتك بيعانى منهانسبة 60  فى المية*​




  الأخ الحبيب سمير: قلبي معك، وصلاتي لأجلك. أنا لا أشعر أبدا أن لديك فصام، ولكن إذا كنت تعرف هذا عن نفسك فلابد أنك تعلم أيضا أنه "مرض العباقرة"  نصلي لأجلك أخي الحبيب أن يرفع عنك أي ألم أو معاناة، ولعلك تستغل هذا المرض فيكون بالعكس وسيلتك لإنتاج شيء متميز حتى يتم شفاؤك تماما إن شاء الله، فبعض الأفكار الرائعة والكتابات الباهرة وضعها بالفعل فصاميون. محبتي وشكرا لتقديرك، كذلك لمساهمتك هنا، لأنها حقا في هذه الحالة "اسأل مجرب ولا تسأل طبيب" 




kinan قال:


> رااااااااااااااائع جدااااا , كلامك رائع جدا أستاذي (  خادم البتول ) فهو كالماء العذب الذي تتوق لشربه أكثر كلما شربته أكثر  , بالفعل استمتعت بقراءته وسأعيد القراءة مرارا و تكرارا لتحقيق الفائدة الممتعة ..
> " أنا أوكي , أنت أوكي "
> الرب يبارك خدمتك ويعظُم موهبتك ( عملك الناجح )




  شكرا أخي الحبيب كنان. ليس شئ جميل في ذاته لكن "العين" هي التي فيها الجمال. روحك جميلة ولأنها جميلة عرفت كيف تستخرج من البئر لؤلؤة. البعض لا يأخذ من هذا البئر نفسه إلا شربة ماء يسيرة، بل حتى الماء قد يكون عكرا. تأكد أنها روحك الجميلة الصافية هي التي انعكس ظلها في رسالتي.


----------



## Samir poet (24 مايو 2012)

*مرض عباقرة  يعنى انا بقت عبقرى زى الناس بتطلع فى التلفيزيون ولا اية
هههههه
من طمن الحلات الانفصام
الاتية
1 واخد جنب الاتطولء
2 منعزل  عن الناس
3 افكار او عقلى متشوش
4 بسمع اصوات
5 والاغرب من كدا الانفصان بيخلى الواحد شاعرررر
تخيل دى اللى مش مصدقها لكنها الحقيقة
*​


----------



## خادم البتول (25 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *مرض عباقرة  يعنى انا بقت عبقرى زى الناس بتطلع فى التلفيزيون ولا اية
> هههههه
> من طمن الحلات الانفصام
> الاتية
> ...





  ههههههههههه، نعم، بالضبط، مثل الذين يظهرون في التليفزيون! 

ولكن بالعكس أخي الحبيب: العباقرة، بالمعنى الأصلي للكلمة، لا يظهرون أبدا في التليفزيون. الذين يظهرون في التليفزيون هم تحديدا الفصاميون وسائر المرضى النفسيين والعقليين وغيرهم من أصحاب *العلل*! :t33:


  أما الشعر فالإبداع عموما سر من أسرار الإنسان. بشكل ما تظهر عند الفصامي بالفعل طاقة إبداع عالية. هو لا يستطيع تأليف رواية مثلا، لأن الأفكار قد لا تترابط. لكنه قد يتفوق كثيرا في الشعر والكتابات القصيرة.  محبتي وتحياتي.


----------



## Samir poet (25 مايو 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> ههههههههههه، نعم، بالضبط، مثل الذين يظهرون في التليفزيون!
> 
> ولكن بالعكس أخي الحبيب: العباقرة، بالمعنى الأصلي للكلمة، لا يظهرون أبدا في التليفزيون. الذين يظهرون في التليفزيون هم تحديدا الفصاميون وسائر المرضى النفسيين والعقليين وغيرهم من أصحاب *العلل*! :t33:
> 
> ...


*ما اهو دا اللى بيحصل معايا واكتر من كدااااااااااا
واحلام حقيقى طيب تصور انا لى حد دلوقتى قتلت شخص بالسكينة فى بطنو ولى حد دلوقتى  ومش عارف ازاى كان حقيقى ولا خيال ولا رويا ومش عارف ازاى الشرطة مقبتطش عليا 
ههههههههههههه 
*​


----------



## be believer (26 مايو 2012)

ممكن سؤال تاني في نفس الموضوع بما أننا نتحدث عن المشاكل النفسية 

هل يوجد مرض نفسي ( أو عقلي ) يجعل الإنسان يشعر وكأنه يفقد الحياة ( اي روحه = قوته الحياتية .. تخرج من جسده) أي و كأنه ينفصل عن العالم .. و يتبعه أعراض ذعر شديد من هذه الحالة و اضطراب في القلب ( ربما ضغط عليه أو زيادة في الخفقان أو الإحساس الشديد بالخفقان وليس سرعة الخفقان ) و الإحساس ببرودة الأطراف , وكما أسلفت .. الشعور بفقد السيطرة على روح الجسم وكأن الإنسان سيُغمى عليه .. بصراحة مررت بهذه الحالة اليوم و الأمس و قبل الأمس فقط .. ولا أعرف السبب ..
يا ريت تفيدوني


----------



## خادم البتول (26 مايو 2012)

be believer قال:


> ممكن سؤال تاني في نفس الموضوع بما أننا نتحدث عن المشاكل النفسية
> 
> هل يوجد مرض نفسي ( أو عقلي ) يجعل الإنسان يشعر وكأنه يفقد الحياة ( اي روحه = قوته الحياتية .. تخرج من جسده) أي و كأنه ينفصل عن العالم .. و يتبعه أعراض ذعر شديد من هذه الحالة و اضطراب في القلب ( ربما ضغط عليه أو زيادة في الخفقان أو الإحساس الشديد بالخفقان وليس سرعة الخفقان ) و الإحساس ببرودة الأطراف , وكما أسلفت .. الشعور بفقد السيطرة على روح الجسم وكأن الإنسان سيُغمى عليه .. بصراحة مررت بهذه الحالة اليوم و الأمس و قبل الأمس فقط .. ولا أعرف السبب ..
> يا ريت تفيدوني




 إذا كنت تقصدني شخصيا فلا تتردد أبدا في السؤال أخي الحبيب، لأننا بدون السؤال لا ننمو ولا نتعلم. *السؤال فضيلة*، إلا في المجتمعات المتخلفة فقط، لأننا في المجتمعات المتخلفة ـ نظرا لتأثير القهر بمختلف أنواعه ـ نصاب جميعا بمرض "السلطة" ونعاني "النرجسية" ونتحول جميعا إلى أساتذة وإلى عباقرة ونخجل جميعا من السؤال. فرجاء تعلم فضيلة السؤال. 

  لا يا أخي، حسب معلوماتي البسيطة ليس هذا في حد ذاته مرضا حتى الآن، لكنه قد يكون عرضا لمرض. هنا أعود بك إلى ما قالت مبكرا سمو الأميرة *نيفين*: اذهب إلى طبيب. إذا تكررت لديك أعراض غريبة ـ بعد كل ما قلناه ـ فاقطع الشك باليقين واذهب إلى طبيب. شخصيا أفضل أن يتأخر ذلك ما أمكن لأن أطباء اليوم يتعاملون غالبا مع المخ مباشرة، وبأسلحة الكيمياء، مثل مضادات الاكتئاب، والتي قد تؤثر سلبا على وظائف أخرى للإنسان. خاصة إذا كنت في سن المراهقة، أو قريبا منه، فإن بعض الأعراض (مثل مشاعر الاغتراب مثلا عن المجتمع أو الميل للعزلة والانسحاب أو حتى الاكتئاب) قد لا تكون بالذات مؤشرا على أي مرض. في هذه الحالات يوصى بالحديث مع الأصدقاء، أو مع الآباء والمرشدين الذين أصقلتهم الخبرة، أو بالقراءة خاصة في مجال التنمية البشرية. أما إذا كنت تشعر أنك في "معاناة حقيقية" فلا مفر.. داكور.. اذهب إلى الطبيب. 

  على أي حال سأعطيك تدريبا سهلا تنفذه لمدة أسبوع ثم انظر بعدها ما يحدث: 

كل يوم بعد أن تقوم من نومك وأنت تغتسل في الصباح قف أمام المرآة وانظر جيدا في عينيك. لا تنظر *إلى* عينيك، كأنك مثلا تقيّم كم هما جميلتان، ولكن انظر *في* عينيك، كأنك تريد أن تنفذ لأعماق ذاتك. بعد ذلك قل لنفسك، ويفضل بصوت مسموع، ما معناه مثلا: *أنا، هذا البطل، هذا القمر، في أفضل صحة، أملك أجمل عقل وأطهر روح. أنا، أروع ما في هذا العالم، أملك السيطرة على ذاتي وعلى حياتي. وعليه فأنا، هذا القوي البهي المشرق، قررت أن يكون هذا اليوم جميلا. *

  النص بالطبع يمكن أن يكون باللغة العامية، حسب لغتك، المهم أولا أن تكون فيه "أنا"، وثانيا ألا يحتوي على أي سلبيات على الإطلاق حتى لو بالنفي. مثلا لا تقل: أنا لا أعاني من أي مرض. الصواب بدلا من ذلك هو: أنا في أفضل صحة. مارس ذلك يوميا في بداية يومك لمدة أسبوع أو أسبوعين. لا أريد المبالغة لكن هذا التدريب قد يصنع سحرا في حياتك كلها إذا قمت به بالشكل السليم. أما إذا كنت بعد ذلك ما زلت تشعر بأعراض نفسية غير صحية.... اذهب إلى الطبيب!


----------



## be believer (27 مايو 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> إذا كنت تقصدني شخصيا فلا تتردد أبدا في السؤال أخي الحبيب، لأننا بدون السؤال لا ننمو ولا نتعلم. *السؤال فضيلة*، إلا في المجتمعات المتخلفة فقط، لأننا في المجتمعات المتخلفة ـ نظرا لتأثير القهر بمختلف أنواعه ـ نصاب جميعا بمرض "السلطة" ونعاني "النرجسية" ونتحول جميعا إلى أساتذة وإلى عباقرة ونخجل جميعا من السؤال. فرجاء تعلم فضيلة السؤال.
> 
> لا يا أخي، حسب معلوماتي البسيطة ليس هذا في حد ذاته مرضا حتى الآن، لكنه قد يكون عرضا لمرض. هنا أعود بك إلى ما قالت مبكرا سمو الأميرة *نيفين*: اذهب إلى طبيب. إذا تكررت لديك أعراض غريبة ـ بعد كل ما قلناه ـ فاقطع الشك باليقين واذهب إلى طبيب. شخصيا أفضل أن يتأخر ذلك ما أمكن لأن أطباء اليوم يتعاملون غالبا مع المخ مباشرة، وبأسلحة الكيمياء، مثل مضادات الاكتئاب، والتي قد تؤثر سلبا على وظائف أخرى للإنسان. خاصة إذا كنت في سن المراهقة، أو قريبا منه، فإن بعض الأعراض (مثل مشاعر الاغتراب مثلا عن المجتمع أو الميل للعزلة والانسحاب أو حتى الاكتئاب) قد لا تكون بالذات مؤشرا على أي مرض. في هذه الحالات يوصى بالحديث مع الأصدقاء، أو مع الآباء والمرشدين الذين أصقلتهم الخبرة، أو بالقراءة خاصة في مجال التنمية البشرية. أما إذا كنت تشعر أنك في "معاناة حقيقية" فلا مفر.. داكور.. اذهب إلى الطبيب.
> 
> ...



رائع أستاذي .. سأنفذ هذه الطريقة كما نصحتني وكلي إيمان بتحسن وضعي النفسي , وأشكرك جدا جدا على كلامك الحلو الأنيق ونصائحك الرائعة , وأشكرك لإتاحة الفرصة لسؤال حضرتك وعلى تعبك في الإجابات الجميلة .. 
الرب يباركك


----------

